# I need advice about travelling with guinea pigs



## kimbori (Oct 15, 2010)

So on saturday i am buying guinea pigs and bringing them home with me on the sunday. Travelling home consists of a 3 and a half hour bus journey then a 2 and a half hour ferry journey. 

When i was at the shop that im buying them from ( i know petshops aren't recommended but there is no where else for me to buy them) the biggest travelling box there was cardboard and i didnt like the look of it. Next in size to that one was a plastic one. It wasnt that big but its the only way i can bring my two ginners home!

I also have to find a stand alone water bottle as this travel one doesnt come with one or any place for one to be attached. 

Has anyone got any tips for making this journey less stressful for them?

OH -
Its gonna be two boys im bringing home. Should i get a seperate travelling cage for both of them? Im sorta tight for money right now but i could squeeze in two small sized ones.


----------



## janem_g (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi we travel ours in the cat basket. They have plenty of room and the water bottle attaches just as it would on the hutch.


----------



## Jamie760 (Oct 14, 2010)

You can find traveling baskets at [email protected] for Guinea Pigs only. But if you have a dog or cat carrier, they are just as good.


----------



## Popcornparadise (Oct 12, 2009)

For a 5 hour journey (or any to be honest) a cat carrier is better than any others, you can attach a water bottle to the front and they can also see out (sometimes helps) Have you checked that you can take them on the ferry? 

I wouldnt split them up unless they fight, if they fight normally you need a bigger cage or they are not suited for each other. Guinea pigs have differing personalitys aswell as humans

Always provide plenty of hay and some veg for their journey.

Enjoy your trip home.


----------

